# some of nujoom islands towers in sharjah



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

these are some of the designes for the towers of nujoom islands


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah well. ok for sharjah.


the twins are actually quite cool.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Sharjah rocks. But you still can't drink alcohol and hold your wife's hand in public. That sucks. :bash:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ wait until DUBAI reads that :rofl:


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

It's true. I got told off for doing both! Good job i was with my father-in-law who's a retired police officer!


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Naz UK said:


> Sharjah rocks. But you still can't drink alcohol *and hold your wife's hand in public*. That sucks. :bash:


are you sure of that!!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Naz UK said:


> Sharjah rocks. But you still can't drink alcohol and hold your wife's hand in public. That sucks. :bash:


er yeah, Sharjahs great. the best place on earth. the very definition of 'rock and roll'


----------



## Biakko (Sep 19, 2005)

Naz UK said:


> Sharjah rocks. But you still can't drink alcohol and hold your wife's hand in public. That sucks. :bash:


There are plenty of places around the world where you can't do that either.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

DG said:


> are you sure of that!!


Well actually, if i remember correctly, seen as though i may have been slightly under the influence at the time (why is why you should never drink and frolic in public!), we were doing slightly more than "holding hands".....

The less said, the better. But it's all over now. Anyway I have to go, this tall Ethiopian needs to use the prison computer now...and the Sharjah prison guards only allow me a 5 minute break....back to crushing sandstone for Palm Diera with my bare hands...[shrugs shoulders] :no:


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

lol i still cnt find that fuckin thread on nujoom islands


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256130

^^ should be deleted, this is the old one:

here it is now called stars island. or in fact it is part of it.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=250350


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

CHEERS FLO


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Sharjah is learning


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Its nice to see sultan again. Welcome back bro, its been a long time.


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

Naz UK said:


> Well actually, if i remember correctly, seen as though i may have been slightly under the influence at the time (why is why you should never drink and frolic in public!), we were doing slightly more than "holding hands".....
> 
> The less said, the better. But it's all over now. Anyway I have to go, this tall Ethiopian needs to use the prison computer now...and the Sharjah prison guards only allow me a 5 minute break....back to crushing sandstone for Palm Diera with my bare hands...[shrugs shoulders] :no:


LOL

i think you can hold your wif's hand and kiss her on the cheeks (face),

drinking in public yes you cant. actully you cant buy or sell it, people who drinks buy alcohol from ajman or dubai and drink in their own homes.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

hey Qatar4ever ... thank u man  ... but I have always been here posting ... mostly in the UAE projetcs section and in the photos section  .. anyway thank u again


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

nope u are rarely here


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ :rofl: yeh iv hardly seen u here


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

smussuw ... If I come rarely here .. would would take care of u and make sure u r safe ?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

oh I see, ur my guardian? :shocked: :runaway:


----------

